# Can't play Amazon samples...hurl.exe?



## veebee (Jun 12, 2005)

I have never had a problem with playing music samples on any of my players, e.g. CD clips at Amazon. Now when I try to play a sample when I am in Foxfire, a download box comes up and says I have chosen to download hurl.exe. In IE I get a message saying the player cannot play the file.

Today is the first time I have used Firefox. Are these two occurence related? How can I fix this? Thanks for your help!


----------



## junker39 (Jun 13, 2004)

hurl.exe is some kind of decoder program for RealPlayer. Do a google search for hurl.exe and read up on it. Here is a non-RealPlayer alternative that will let you play RealMedia on Windows Media Player:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Real_Alternative.htm
Hope that helps.


----------



## veebee (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks for your reply, junker. Actually, I have several alternative players. My problem is that the samples won't play on Amazon on *any* player...I get an annoying box that will allow me to do nothing except download hurl.exe. The download completes and the sample still won't play. This started yesterday.

I can play audio files with all my players, provided I don't try to do it from Amazon or, presumable, other websites that have sample clips.

Recent changes I have made include
1) I started using Firefox
2) I had a serious trojan infection and ran a number of programs to clear that up (maybe this is a security thing that I set up accidentally?)
3) I downloaded a video clip the other day that required that I get a license to play it from my hard drive.

Any of these things contribute to my current problem? Thanks again.


----------

